# Timberholes 9/14



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Got up way to early Saturday, darkest until we got to the Brookes Bridge. Hit the baitman early, out to the southwest timber area by 8! Lots of ARS, nice size to them so I know where to fish come Oct 1, thanks for another season FWC! :thumbup:
Anyway, lots of mingos, vermillion, trigger and the line cutting grouper. 2 passes, two hits in the same hole and couldn't get that sucker out of his hole! 
Of course my buddy hooks up a bone crushing shark. This guy had to weigh over 300. Took both of us to task, got him 50 yards from the boat and he breaks this line, my fault, just put to much pressure on him. Largest fish I've ever felt!:001_huh:
All-in-all, good day on the water. 
Oh, the black flies started their assault around noon, dang things hurt, who would have thought you need a fly swatter on a boat, WTH:blink:


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

bcahn said:


> Oh, the black flies started their assault around noon, dang things hurt, who would have thought you need a fly swatter on a boat, WTH:blink:


They were that way just off Orange Beach the weekend before last. You could smack and kill them, but not before they took a chunk out of you :thumbdown:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Kink in my neck! jk









Jimmy


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Still kind of amazes me how flies find us out there. You kill one and three more show up.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

jjam said:


> Kink in my neck! jk
> 
> View attachment 133433
> 
> ...


Thx, sometimes my pics turn and I can't fix it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If there is a bandit boat anywhere in the area you will end up with flies. Must be some kind of curse.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Are the timber holes out of destin or Pcola been looking for numbers to that area.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

floorman1 said:


> Are the timber holes out of destin or Pcola been looking for numbers to that area.


 Timber holes are about 10 miles south of Navarre. Right in between Pcola and Destin. Great repor Ben.... Must have been another one of them big mingos that tired you and Jan out...:thumbup:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

kahala boy said:


> Timber holes are about 10 miles south of Navarre. Right in between Pcola and Destin. Great repor Ben.... Must have been another one of them big mingos that tired you and Jan out...:thumbup:


You know it, dang mingos are on steroids! lol:blink:


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice catch!


----------

